# Car wont start



## melonz (Nov 9, 2008)

So I'm having problems starting up my altima.
It's a 2008 3.5 with 88k miles.

So I did some research and at first assumed it was the brake switch since that seems to be a common issue with this car, but when I step on the brake pedal, the brake light turns on. Can it still be a faulty brake switch even though the lights still come on?

One thing I noticed is that my brake pedal is pretty stiff. I can depress it a little but it doesnt go all the way down.

Another thing I want to point out is when I try to start the car, it skips over ACC mode and goes straight to ON when I step on the brake pedal. Off the pedal it still cycles through everything just fine.

A body shop near the house tried to run diagnostics on the car but it didn't throw any codes so they're stumped.

Any ideas guys? Thanks


----------



## jrizza (Nov 9, 2015)

I had the same issue with my 08 altima 2.5.

I know this solution is not very technical, but it worked for me. To get the car started in this state, jam on the break with your heel REALLY hard. Then hit the button to start the vehicle. When I say really hard, I mean- It-feels-like-you're-going-to-break-something hard. Note that the more times you depress the break, the stiffer it will become. You can only attempt this a couple times before you have to wait a while. One the car starts, it will release and won't be so stiff. I did this for years. You won't break anything.

Once the car is started you can freely move the break pedal, and you may want to take a peek at the switches directly in front of the break pedal. When you depress the break, the switches release, turning on your break lights. One switch is for your break light, the other turns your cruise control off if it is on. These switches get messed up sometimes and if you simply remove it (twist each one) and the nut on it can be adjusted to stick the switch out closer to or further away from the break. I adjusted mine so that the break fully depresses the switch when not in use and releases the switch properly when the break is pressed. After some fiddling, I have not had this issue for about 6 months.

If this doesn't work for you, you may have to replace the cruise control switch (it sounds like your break light switch is working).

Hope this helps.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

break pedal = have to replace it because you broke it.

BRAKE pedal = the thing near the floor of most automobiles which a person might depress with a foot to actuate the braking system.


----------



## melonz (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I've stomped the hell out if it and no luck. I swapped out the brake switch and still no go. Decided to get it towed to nissan and have them take a look at it. Hopefully it's nothing major. I'll report back with the results.


----------



## melonz (Nov 9, 2008)

So after a week of being at the dealership, they tell me they THINK it's an ECU problem. Gonna cost over 1k to get it fixed. Any advice guys? Don't want to shell out over 1k and it might not even work.. Getting really frustrated with Nissan..


----------

